# Petronella



## hulltrawler

hi all 
I am trying to locate info for the beam trawler Petronella for a ex crewman which was owned and sailed for J Marr Hull and named Petronella also a picture would be nice.


What I think could have been the vessel is as follows.

1982) PETRONELLA P673 -Built Holland 1964 78.0ft 50 Gross - 50Hp Owned by Johnson`s Sea Enterprises Portsmouth. 


Prior to 1982 she was not listed in the early 70`s as petronella so possibly abroad or her name changed. 

(1996) Sometime prior to this the Same vessel as above had moved to Hastings Shoreham. 


She remained registered at Shoreham till 2004 ?. 

chris


----------



## Pat McCardle

I remember seeing Petronella trawling along the Leman Bank in '94. We sent a boat away to get a 'Fry' & we got a load of dead undersized Dover Soles & lovely they were too.


----------



## trawlercook

the petronella was sold to a chap in holland and renamed "my joy" a friend of mine was skipper of her for a while and used to land regulely in lowestoft.last i heard of her she was laid up back in den helder failed her d.t.i.


----------



## Pat McCardle

I have posted a pic of a beamer in Den Helder 'Hendrick Petronella'. Could this be the same vessel?


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi Colin and Pat
Thank you for your replies, the ex crewman sailed on her for J Marr Hull in 91, he heared she had gone to Lowestoft, but as you say colin probably just landed there.

I will have a look at the photo thanks pat

regards chris.


----------



## Steve Farrow

There were two Petronella's one was H 171 ( My Joy, ex-Petronella ) The other was P 673 of Shoreham. The Hull vessel was Reg A16531, built 1980 Holland, 36.82 x 36.10 x 7.54 x 3.58 155.91 Tons. Engines Bolnes 1800hp/1342 kW, Beamer.TW. RH. PN. IM Hull fg co Ltd
Steve


----------



## hulltrawler

Hi Steve 
I think the H171 will be the correct vessel having looked at the others.

The Hendrick Petronella was built as such.

H171 was as you say built Zanndam Holland / Eben Haezer in 88 became My Joy 90 became Petronella and 94 Barton Queen.
I would think this fits the time scale and has a H reg.

Thanks again to all
chris.


----------



## peppie

petronella was built in holland in 1964
1964 hd-3 petronella
1967 uk-167 samenwerking
1968 uk -110 maarten en dirk
1972 uk-159 wilhelmina maria
1976 p-673 petronella own johnson`s sea enterprises
1993 ,, ,, own. peter leach
1996 ,, ,, own Matthew leach
,, ,, petronella fishing
2003 ,, ,, saltire seafoods
2004 not registered anymore

H-171 petronella and E-171 my joy were larger beamers, later sold to gibraltar


----------



## peppie

1980 hd-3 petronella
1988 hd-2 petronella
1988 hd-8 ebenhaezer
1988 e-171 my joy ladram bay trawlers
1990 h-171 petronella j. marr
1994 ,, ,, hull fishing co ltd
1994 lt-263 barton queen talisman trawlers
1997 out of fishing, sold to IJmuiden, holland in 1999 sold to gibraltar

I think this is your boat


----------



## hulltrawler

I am almost sure the one would be as follows 

A16531
PETRONELLA H171 
36.82 x 36.10 x 7.54 x 3.58 155.91 Tons. Engines Bolnes 1800hp/1342 kW, Beamer.TW. RH. PN. IM Hull fg co Ltd

BUILT 1980 Holland at Zanndam
EBEN HAEZER
88 MY JOY
90 PETRONELLA H171
94 BARTON QUEEN LT 263

Many thanks to you all just need a pic now

regards chris.


----------



## peppie

http://www.shipdata.nl/index.php?mode=shipthumb&Schip=3121

here are photo`s of her

regards from Holland

Anyone know what happened to the older petronella P-673?


----------



## RPotter

Attached is photo of Barthon Queen, ex Barton Queen in 2001. She is at Las Palmas, Gran Canaria on 20/10/06 and appears to be at a breaking yard. I hope it is of interest.

Regards

RPotter


----------



## hulltrawler

Thank you for the picture that is the vessel we have been looking for we have a out of focus picture of her in Marrs colours in Albert Dock Hull in 90`s.
at least we now know her full history and have some idea of what she looked like
many thanks.
chris.


----------



## Patalavaca

Hi, 
I will presently post a photo of this vessel taken at Las Palmas on 26/11/2006 while she was under the breakers torch.

She has been laid-up, under arrest at Las Palmas since being captured by the Spanish Customs vessel " Petrel" off Lome, Togo in April 2001 with ***3.5 Tonnes*** of Cocaine , worth UK£122 million on board.

Seven people, including four from Chile and one each from Portugal, the Netherlands and France, were arrested.

She was sailed to Las Palmas ( 4,500 km's from Togo!) & detained.

An International operation involving Britsh & other Customs services tailing her since she left Colombia had taken place.

Regards, 
Rick


----------



## drew.marsh

*p-673 petronella*

hi i worked on the petronella for johnson sea enterprises and have some photos of her if you would like me to dig them out, i also worked on the whilhemina j with jeff vinters (rat) and mark bell (dinger) who worked the the aft six dredges as i worked the fwd six on the port side, thoughts are with there families.


----------



## janathull

Hi,
I sailed on Petronella while she was in Hull ad have a picture of her under Marrs colours. Having just moved house I dont know where it is but I did give a copy to hulltrawler.net and if you ask John I am sure he will let you have a copy. Cheers Jan


----------



## dazza84

Hi there, i worked on the petronella after joining JSE in 84, starting on the Verwatching with Joss Henderson ( Skipper ). Then moving on to the Petronella with Derek Townsend ( Wingnut ), 1st Mate Geoff ( Boy ) deckhands, Coffin, Monkey, After leaving Johnson's working on the Nellie owned by Wingnut, at the time of the wilhelmina J disaster, Ratty was 1st mate at the time Cliff Hall was skipper.

Darren


----------

